# [SOLVED] Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail



## tlde

I have done everything I can per Gmail.
I have tried both POP and IMAP options.
Mail goes to Gmail but not Outlook (7).
Nothing said on the web gives a further clue for solving this problem.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Follow all the directions at this URL: How to Access Gmail with Outlook - About Email
If no results, post back here.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

I did all that.
Per Gmail, I had SSL/TLS, not both SSL; and I had 993/587, not 465.
After making those changes, and all else being correct, same result-no email in Outlook. I am currently using IMAP; I previously tried POP with 995/587 per Gmail.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Did you use Outlook's "Test Account Settings"? If it fails to send/receive, it tells you why. Finally, is there a chance you have add-ins in Outlook which might be causing the problem?


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

The test works - worked with 465 or 587 for outgoing.
I removed add-in for virus program in case that mattered.
Still no email.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Run Outlook without add-ons. Run>outlook.exe /safe
If that doesn't work, Outlook>Help>Detect & Repair (2003) or Start \ Programs \ Microsoft Office \ Microsoft Office Tools \ Microsoft Office Diagnostics (2007/2010)
Server Info
POP=pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com 995 incoming
IMAP=imap.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com 993 incoming
Do not use your ISP's SMTP Server.
User Info is just your name then your email address
Logon info is how you connect in ISP for mail and your password
Security should be as per Gmail


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

I just went 1 1/2 hours with Microsoft, and they say they proved that it is due to a recent change in Gmail accounts and I need to go to them. The same thing happens with Windows Mail, thus not an Outlook issue.
I asked them about add-ins - they checked it. And I am not using my ISPs server as you suggest.

Imap works in that the added Gmail folder is in outlook that syncs with Gmail - mirror of emails going to Gmail. But that is not what I want.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Check out all the suggestions at this url: How to Contact Gmail Support - About Email


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

I don't see how that link guides me.
But I do have a post in Gmail's forum; no help yet. Thanks.
I have noticed a good number of others with the same problem.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Try calling Google at 650-253-0000. The link I gave you should have directed you to an email help section, but it doesn't appear to.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

I'll try that number.
Another verification that Outlook is not the problem:
I established a 2nd Gmail account, from which I get mail into Outlook.
The Outlook settings are exactly alike for both, and Gmail settings appear to be alike. Really strange.
I'll see what they say.


----------



## techdoc1

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Download thunderbird. Mozilla Thunderbird with thinderbird, just have to put in your email address and password. It will outomatically detect your imap/pop settings. When I began having problems with my Outlook 07, i tried for a long time to get it fixed. (still hasnt been fixed) So i switched to Thunderbird/


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

OK, since the 2nd account works, did you set up a second profile? That would explain it. See: How to create and configure an email profile in Outlook 2010, Outlook 2007, and Outlook 2003


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

To be clear: I added the 2nd account when I could not get mail from the 1st. I immediately got mail from the 2nd. But I did not create a new profile. The only profile name in that mail setup is "outlook."
This would not explain why the 1st one did not work originally.

BTW, Google won't answer tech. questions on the phone.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Are your accounts now POP or IMAP? Whichever, actually print all the settings and compare. There's got to be a difference somewhere.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Nothing is different.
I eliminated both accounts in Outlook and re-created the "bad" account - my original and only true email address. I let Outlook auto. set everything; result is exactly as before. Only works using IMAP - which I don't want.

It must be something due to Gmail; but I can't afford to close that account. I'm really surprised there is nothing in their support site that answers this particular issue.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Try configuring POP3 for only new messages. There might be way to much sitting on the server. Also, I might be wrong on this, but I thought auto setting was for IMAP only and POP needed to be done manually.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

I have done that. In addition, I deleted all past mail on Gmail.
Can do auto. with both; and I have done it both ways for POP.
A real mystery!


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

To be absolutely sure whether it's an Outlook or Gmail problem do as techdoc1 suggested and see if TBird works. This is not for permanency, but for testing.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Ok, I downloaded MT and used the same email address - and POP.
When opened, it started downloading 2 years of emails; and I had eliminated all mail in Gmail. Don't know where it is finding all.
Also, don't know what to expect?


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

Send yourself a message. Go back to Outlook and see what happens.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

I've never seen such strange results.
Finally, Thunderbird downloaded 1 3/4 years of emals: not just what was received, but what was sent, duplicates, etc.!!! Dont' trust that program.

I sent a test message from both Outlook and Thunderbird: received in Gmail and Thunderbird only.
Yet the last 2 previous messages received in Gmail were received in Outlook, one in Thunderbird later. Can't figure that!!!

I will uninstall Microsoft Office and reinstall and see what happens.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

TO clarify: M Thunderbird downloaded 12k+ emails, much of which seemed to be mail I had sent, etc. I could not figure out where it came from; but Gmail was full of Sent Mail/All Mail. Why, I don't know, but MT must have retrieved all that. Then I deleted it all in Thunderbird and closed it. 

Lo and behold, soon I was getting new mail in Outlook! Waiting to confirm tomorrow, but could the problem have simply been too much mail in Gmail?


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

They have a 1gb limit and then its supposed to automatically delete.


----------



## tlde

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

As far as I can tell, they only delete the Trash.
In any case, all seems to be working fine now. Would like to know why but.... 
I emptied the Sent folder in Gmail just in case; but all seemed to be fixed after Thunderbird downloaded everything. Even if that was not your reason to suggest testing with Thunderbird, thanks!


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook cannot receive mail from Gmail*

To keep your Outlook mail running smoothly from now on, read this: How to compact the personal folders (.pst) files in Outlook


----------



## tlde

Can that compacted file be copied for backup and used later to recover the .pst - say when uninstalling Office or reformatting HD?


----------



## Corday

Just the opposite. Uncompacted more likely to be corrupted. When uninstalling Office, only the program uninstalls. You can keep everything personal as is.


----------



## tlde

You lost me there a bit.
I may need to uninstall Office because Word does not open properly 3 out of 4 times. I assume that if I created a compacted .pst, it would still be there when I reinstall Office.

But if I reformatted my HD and I saved a copy of that compacted .pst, can I assume that I can use that for importing back to the program?
I say copy because I'm guessing I can't export a compacted .pst from Outlook.

By the way, are settings for Word/Excel retained also when I uninstall/reinstall Office?


----------



## tlde

BTW, I noted in the description of Compaction that the latter is automatic ongoing. Does that mean that the auto .pst is always a compacted one?
Why then would I want to do it manually?


----------



## Corday

If your version of Outlook can do it automatically, that's fine. I use a different client and prefer manually, in fact I don't allow anything to download, update or install without notification and approval each time. Maybe a quirk, but amazingly, with heavy use, on many machines, business and personal, I've only had to reinstall an OS twice since 1990.


----------



## tlde

Did you see the previous post?


----------

